# Tracfones--do you have or had one?



## Victor (Nov 5, 2019)

I bought a cheap smart Tracfone a few days to upgrade my LG cell (with Tracfone) and had problems setting it up and converting my old minutes to the new phone. Right now they are in limbo until they or I figure it out. Spend well over 2 hours on the phone with the company (5 people) because I was so frustrated. Then I had to try 7 times just to make a call. So now I have no cell that
works. Is this just me or do others have this problem? Mind you, I haven't begun to use the other features of the phone.
The rep hung up on me, annoyed. My computer was easier to set up---this is why I don't trust new electronics. BTW they charge you in minutes to set up the phone.
 (I still have my landline.)


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2019)

That does sound terribly frustrating and aggravating, in so many ways! 
 I hope you can get it working, soon, but I wouldn't know what to suggest.

I am familiar with the simplest of tracphones, being used for only the simplest of calls, and they work okay for that.
I don't know anything about the ones with added features.
That's awful you cannot get it up and running, and better help from them.


----------



## JB in SC (Nov 5, 2019)

My son had one years ago. Biggest hassle I’ve ever dealt with. I empathize


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 5, 2019)

I've always had a Tracfone. The only problem I had was when I switched phones, it was a hassle. I've only switched once in quite a few years and have been satisfied otherwise. 
We only use it for emergencies and when we travel. I have a ton of rollover minutes and each year I buy the smallest amount possible.
I wish I could buy more time rather than minutes but it doesn't work that way.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 5, 2019)

We've had a basic Tracfone for years....just carry it when away from the house.  I switched from an old "flip phone" abut 4 years ago, and don't recall any problems getting Tracfone to acknowledge the new phone.  I just buy 90 minutes every 3 months...as that is the cheapest option...$7 a month.  We probably have enough minutes on it to talk for a day or two.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 5, 2019)

My burner phone is from Virgin Mobile.

I bought it at Walgreen's a couple of years ago for approx. $20.00.

No problems setting it up transferring my telephone number etc...

I am required to purchase a minimum of $20.00 worth of minutes once a year to maintain service, no other charges apply other than a tax on the minutes purchased.  I usually buy $100.00 worth of minutes and it lasts me about one year.  The cost per minute for my plan is about twenty cents but because I don't use the phone often it works for me.

I don't bother with a landline phone.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 5, 2019)

All I have is tracfone. Don't want or need a land line. When I'm traveling, I talk to the wife using the tracfone and she has an old expired tracfone hooked to her wireless somehow (don't ask me how, I'm no byte head) and she can call or answer through that. I have a draw full of expired phones. Found it cheaper to go on ebay and buy another phone with the units. Toss the old phone in the draw.   Contact immediate family and give them the new number. No one else needs it. One thing I've discovered that tracfone pings all towers, so I'm able to get a signal when... say Verizon or t-mobile or sprint can't. Has worked for me for over 10 years.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 5, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> My burner phone is from Virgin Mobile.  I bought it at Walgreen's a couple of years ago for approx. $20.00.  I don't bother with a landline phone.



So, this is just a cell phone, not a smartphone?  Can you text with it?  I'd like something to use as a type of emergency calling, to carry with me like a ''life alert'' type of thing instead of paying for those services.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 5, 2019)

*I have a Samsung smartphone that I buy TracFone minutes for.  It has all the same functions as other phones on other plans.  I cn text, browse the web and download apps from Google store. 
@PVC  I would guess it works for anything you need.  I have TracFone because I do not use enough minutes or data for a more expensive plan.  *


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 5, 2019)

PVC said:


> So, this is just a cell phone, not a smartphone?  Can you text with it?  I'd like something to use as a type of emergency calling, to carry with me like a ''life alert'' type of thing instead of paying for those services.


I can talk and text but the texting is very difficult for me so I'm like @Ken N Tx my text usually says *call me!*

You could definitely use it as a life alert by putting in a few emergency contacts.

My contacts include the lockout/emergency number for my apartment complex, towing service, car dealership, garage, Auto Insurance, PCP, etc...  It saves fumbling around looking for a number when things are not going well.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 5, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I can talk and text but the texting is very difficult for me so I'm like @Ken N Tx my text usually says *call me!*
> 
> You could definitely use it as a life alert by putting in a few emergency contacts.
> 
> My contacts include the lockout/emergency number for my apartment complex, towing service, car dealership, garage, PCP, Auto Insurance, PCP, etc...  It saves fumbling around looking for a number when things are not going well.


Thanks, Bea!   I would have no problem with texting (I think), but texting for me is crucial.  I am 95% deaf (chronic masteoditis since age 5) and my landline is worthless to me, I only have it for emergency.  Sounds like a tracfone would be good for me, to use as an emergency phone and to make phone calls by texting.  BUT most businesses and doctors etc do not allow texting, but I can't text on my landline either, so I might as well get the tracphone since it could double as a LifeAlert.  You said you bought at Walgreens, I'll have to check it out.  Thanks again!


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 6, 2019)

Here is what I get. I don't bother with any of the extras they try to sell you. (your needs may differ) Just a plain usable phone. the 1500 minutes per call and 1500 text are more than enough for what I do. I just received an update and noticed the phone is $20 dollars cheaper than what I usually have to pay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tracfone-Z...789784&hash=item42050e68b7:g:MnwAAOSw0tNdTdbp


----------

